# "Good Nutrition They Need"



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2011)

"Imagine living a life where your major existential dilemma was which flavor snack cake to purchase."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank goodness for Hostess. Who knew that stuff was so healthy?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2011)

And I never knew donuts went so well with toast and OJ.


----------

